# editing jpegs in lightroom 5



## Olly1066 (May 21, 2015)

Hi,  I recently took another of photos mistakenly in the jpeg rather than the raw format.  I realise jpeg photos have limited editing capacity compared to  RAW photos.   However,  could you please tell me what I can do/ what adjustments are possible in lightroom  5 to improve a jpeg.  Many thanks


----------



## Smidgely (May 21, 2015)

Hmm - "improve a jpeg" covers a multitude of sins so the generic answer might be "it depends on what needs improving". 

But you still have access to all of Lightroom's editing capabilities because they're not dependent on the type of file - so although a raw file allows wider editing capabilities than a jpeg, those same edit functions can be used with other file types.


----------



## frozenframe (May 21, 2015)

Do you have WB presets? This works great for adjusting WB on jpegs, and they're really simple to create. First load up a RAW file in the Develop module. Then go to the WB settings drop-down, and select the first one, like Daylight. Now create a preset, and only have the WB box selected for that preset, nothing else (except the process version). Name it, Daylight, and save it. Go back to the WB settings, change to the next one, rinse and repeat until you have presets for all the WB settings. Note I also created a Preset Folder to put them in, called it White Balance. 

Now when you have jpegs, and need to change the WB, just use the WB preset of your choice.


----------

